# Поиск и предложение работы > Работа в Москве и московской области > Ищу работу >  Педагог режиссер- хореограф ищет работу

## art-bureau

*Педагог дополнительного образования - хореография+театр
ищет сессионную работу! 

ПОСТАВЛЮ МУЗЫКАЛЬНЫЙ СПЕКТАКЛЬ,

ЛИТЕРАТУРНО-МУЗЫКАЛЬНУЮ КОМПОЗИЦИЮ,

МИСТЕРИЮ,


МЮЗИКЛ,

БАЛЕТ....



РАБОТАЛ С ДЕТЬМИ ОТ 6 ДО 20 ЛЕТ



ДАЮ ЧАСТНЫЕ УРОКИ ПО НАПРАВЛЕНИЯМ:

СОВРЕМЕННАЯ ПЛАСТИКА,

РИТМОПЛАСТИКА,

ЭСТРАДНЫЙ ТАНЕЦ, 

МХК,

ТЕАТР.



СТАЖ более13 ЛЕТ

art-bureau@yandex.ru*

----------

